

Repeating HTML Table Headers on Each Printed Page - astine
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2009/10/12/repeating-html-table-headers-on-each-printed-page/

======
jbarciauskas
Why is this not a default property of thead elements? Why does it need to be
turned on? Not that this is the greatest injustice in the history of CSS but
it seems more straight-forward than agreeing on a box model, anyway...

~~~
thristian
The CSS2 spec even explictly equates table-header-group with the THEAD
element: <http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/tables.html#table-display>

In Firefox, at least, thead elements _do_ default to display: table-header-
group. Perhaps this is a quirk of IE or Safari to do with rendering legacy
content?

------
nopassrecover
I don't like to unnecessarily bash on Microsoft but the quote of today has to
be:

    
    
      "Microsoft releasing a half assed product? I find that hard to believe, sir!"

